# Transgender Female Snowboarder



## AngelaBabin

http://vimeo.com/56881558


----------



## Donutz

Goddammit I wish Seymour would put up beginner features like that.

As so the subject at hand, you're SOL for the Olympics but otherwise snowboarding is snowboarding.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

wait what about a transgender female snowboarder?




Donutz said:


> Goddammit I wish Seymour would put up beginner features like that.
> 
> As so the subject at hand, you're SOL for the Olympics but otherwise snowboarding is snowboarding.


and x2 to that! My mountain basically skipped beginner features and has a ton of down rails and street style rails. Very few easy boxes like that to dial in tricks on :thumbsdown:


----------



## poutanen

Looks like fun but I don't get why it matters that you/the rider/anyone is transgender. This is a snowboarding forum, shouldn't matter if you're male, female, both, half, black, white, gay, indian, etc. etc. etc.

By doesn't matter, I mean nobody should be talked down to for any of the above reasons, but I also feel nobody should be treated better for any of the above reasons either...

Thinking about the "why can't we retain female members" thread. Maybe the reason is we (the males of the forum) see a woman join up and go easy on her. They probably notice this and get offended that they're being coddled. :dunno:

Anyway, as far as the vid goes, looks like fun!


----------



## Sassicaia

I just got a Contour+2 and waiting for my new mac to do some proper video editing. If I post a video my thread will be "Straight White Male (extremely good looking) Snowboarding Video"


----------



## poutanen

Sassicaia said:


> I just got a Contour+2 and waiting for my new mac to do some proper video editing. If I post a video my thread will be "Straight White Male (extremely good looking) Snowboarding Video"


LOL!

My next video will be titled "Easily irritable muppet snowboarding video"


----------



## Donutz

Sassicaia said:


> I just got a Contour+2 and waiting for my new mac to do some proper video editing. If I post a video my thread will be "Straight White Male (extremely good looking) Snowboarding Video"


Soooo..... using a stunt double, then?


----------



## mixie

poutanen said:


> Maybe the reason is we (the males of the forum) see a woman join up and go easy on her. They probably notice this and get offended that they're being coddled. :dunno:
> 
> Anyway, as far as the vid goes, looks like fun!



no one ever asks me for nekkid pics, I cry myself to sleep nightly over it. I wonder if i knock out my teeth and start smoking meth BA will want to bang me. Probably not :dunno: Chomps even _apologized_ for being creepy. wtf is wrong with this place...


----------



## poutanen

mixie said:


> no one ever asks me for nekkid pics, I cry myself to sleep nightly over it. I wonder if i knock out my teeth and start smoking meth BA will want to bang me. Probably not :dunno: Chomps even _apologized_ for being creepy. wtf is wrong with this place...


PICS PLEASE!!! Preferably close up vag shots... 

Feel better? :tongue4:


----------



## chomps1211

mixie said:


> no one ever asks me for nekkid pics, I cry myself to sleep nightly over it. I wonder if i knock out my teeth and start smoking meth BA will want to bang me. Probably not :dunno: Chomps even _apologized_ for being creepy. wtf is wrong with this place...


Cant have u thinkin I've changed my ways. You just know soomeone was gonna post this,.. So let me b the one to beat them to the punch,..

"Talk about Pumping the Tranny!!":laugh::laugh::eusa_clap::yahoo:

There,.. My rep's intact, and Mixie, I still want to b your secret Interwebz Stalker!!!!:tongue4: 

To the OP,  Welcome! Hope u got a sense of humor!! You'll need it around here!


----------



## mixie

poutanen said:


> PICS PLEASE!!! Preferably close up vag shots...
> 
> Feel better? :tongue4:


yes. I'll use my old camber deck as a back drop.


----------



## poutanen

mixie said:


> yes. I'll use my old camber deck as a back drop.


Actually if you've got an ironing board I swing that way now, preferrably from Europe. You can wear hardboots!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

mixie said:


> no one ever asks me for nekkid pics, i cry myself to sleep nightly over it. I wonder if i knock out my teeth and start smoking meth ba will want to bang me. Probably not :dunno: Chomps even _apologized_ for being creepy. Wtf is wrong with this place...


dump 'em out!


----------



## chomps1211

mixie said:


> yes. I'll use my old camber deck as a back drop.





poutanen said:


> Actually if you've got an ironing board I swing that way now, preferrably from Europe. You can wear hardboots!


Ok,.. Wait,.. How many shots is that now? I forget!

BTW Mixie, I'm workin' on hacking the webcams @ Mammoth! Just so I can sit staring obsessively at my Computer hoping to catch a glimpse of u on the lifts!!
(...How's _that_ for Creepy?!! Zat do it for you?)


----------



## Argo

I'm in for pics of mixie and the transgender.... Clothing free for proof of transgender, let's see the tuck job


----------



## oneshot

power of man
style of woman

:thumbsup:


----------



## AngelaBabin

LOL thanks not taking my clothing off


----------



## poutanen

AngelaBabin said:


> LOL thanks not taking my clothing off


Good on you for not taking our shit to heart... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife

Man, where's PaulyMolitar when you need him?


----------



## Krug

Took some balls to post that!


Krug


----------



## Argo

Krug said:


> Took some balls to post that!
> 
> 
> Krug


Lmao, that's funny


----------



## chomps1211

Krug said:


> Took some balls to post that!
> 
> 
> Krug


:bestpost:


:eusa_clap: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :eusa_clap:

V-e-e-e-ry Goood!!! :bowdown:


----------



## ShredLife

Krug said:


> Took some balls to post that!
> 
> 
> Krug


it took exactly twice the balls it took Lance Armstrong to admit to doping


----------



## oneshot

Krug said:


> Took some balls to post that!
> 
> 
> Krug



1 more than Lance..


----------



## oneshot

haha shred! damn! beat me to it!!


----------



## ShredLife

oneshot said:


> haha shred! Damn! Beat me to it!! :d


zing!!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well more womanly looking than Kelly Clark.


----------



## AngelaBabin

oneshot said:


> power of man
> style of woman
> 
> :thumbsup:


it dosent work that way


----------



## Argo

Mixie? Where's the pics...


----------



## IdahoFreshies

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well more womanly looking than Kelly Clark.


ROFL!!!!! Sadly so true!

BA, you want your mountain gargoyle? That's the queen right there.



Argo said:


> Mixie? Where's the pics...


x2


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The Gnargoyles were out in full force last night.


----------



## AngelaBabin

you guys talk a big deal lets see pic and video's of you


----------



## JeffreyCH

AngelaBabin said:


> you guys talk a big deal lets see pic and video's of you


Well played...you'll fit right in with the rest of us misfits :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

you can find my videos scattered across the site here ha.


----------



## Donutz

AngelaBabin said:


> you guys talk a big deal lets see pic and video's of you


OK. Me with new board. Happiness is...


----------



## AngelaBabin

Awsome nice board 



Donutz said:


> OK. Me with new board. Happiness is...


----------



## AngelaBabin

You Rock wish i had a places to ride like that 



Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you can find my videos scattered across the site here ha.


----------



## blunted_nose

LOL, might explain the love for skillex and such... 

Donutz, ur way old... Woah. cool to see older guys board... Now i made you sound old, sorry.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

blunted_nose said:


> LOL, might explain the love for skillex and such...
> 
> Donutz, ur way old... Woah. cool to see older guys board... Now i made you sound old, sorry.


That guy's pipes could destroy you. Be careful young jedi.


----------



## sabatoa

This thread is a clusterfuck, haha

Where you at in Michigan Ang? Check in on the Michigan regional thread. We ride together a lot if we can, when we're not breaking backs, knocking ourselves out or god knows what else.

That song you used, it's on my ride playlist and I like it a lot but every time the part plays where the kid is like "OH MY GAWD!" it freaks me the fuck out and I look around to make sure I'm not about to cream someone. I need a mix of that song without that part.

What resort was this filmed? How long have you been riding park?


----------



## ilikecoupons

chomps1211 said:


> "Talk about Pumping the Tranny!!":laugh::laugh::eusa_clap::yahoo:


post of the year so far


----------



## Donutz

sabatoa said:


> This thread is a clusterfuck, haha


I love these kinds of threads. Start out with some random subject then do a drunkard's walk all over the place. :yahoo:


----------



## AngelaBabin

Angela's New video Pine Knob 2/17

babbyilikeit on Vimeo


----------



## AngelaBabin




----------



## linvillegorge

<-------

I'm the one on the right. 



AngelaBabin said:


> you guys talk a big deal lets see pic and video's of you


----------



## BigmountainVMD

AngelaBabin said:


> Angela's New video Pine Knob 2/17
> 
> babbyilikeit on Vimeo


I love that park you are riding in. The features are perfect sized. Most beginner parks I see these days are 3 ft long boxes and a roller for a jump or street style rails... two opposite ends of the spectrum. That parks is what I need to get better riding boxes and throwing spins.

Also, hell yes on the Wu!! ODB is the shit. I always laugh when I listen to a song with him and I'm riding the choppy stuff. He does that wobbly voice thing and I'm hitting the chunky and it's like the spirit of Old Dirty Bastard is riding with me.


----------



## AngelaBabin

New Edit 
Angela Babin pine knob Box - YouTube


----------



## JeNn_DeViLz

Y'all sound lovely. Lolz. I just moved to Northglenn, co anyone close?


----------

